# Electric Vehicle with Integrated fixed gearing and differential



## white2020 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, do anyone of you know what are the examples of electric vehicles with Integrated fixed gearing and differential?

Need to know its dynamic performance as well if possible.

been searching though internet whole day but to no avail, help!

thanks!


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, a DC motor that caps out near 6000rpm and a 4:1 differential works out nicely.

You'll have to measure your tire circumfurence and get your stock diff gear ratio (google) but it should be pretty easy to figure out.

The problem is going to be low end acceleration though... Don't want to feed too much current for too long. Forced air cooling is probably a good idea.


----------



## white2020 (Apr 4, 2012)

somanywelps said:


> To be perfectly honest, a DC motor that caps out near 6000rpm and a 4:1 differential works out nicely.
> 
> You'll have to measure your tire circumfurence and get your stock diff gear ratio (google) but it should be pretty easy to figure out.
> 
> The problem is going to be low end acceleration though... Don't want to feed too much current for too long. Forced air cooling is probably a good idea.


Thanks for the reply! Is there any electric vehicle with such specification out in market already?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

white2020 said:


> Hey guys, do anyone of you know what are the examples of electric vehicles with Integrated fixed gearing and differential?
> 
> Need to know its dynamic performance as well if possible.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Tesla Roadster


----------

